# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Transfer factor voor mens en dier

## JulieINT

Hallo iedereen , 

Graag stel ik me voor als een super grote dierenvriend met eigen organisatie en asiel voor kansarme honden en katten in Turkije(Antalya) Wij kampen al jaren met de verwoestende kracht van bepaalde virussen die heel wat puppy levens hebben gekost  :Frown:  ... Tot nu toe was er niets aan te doen buiten bang afwachten .. Een paar maanden geleden kwam ik heel toevallig in contact met de producten van transfer factor die het immuumsyssteem enorm boost en een echte meerwaarde is voor het lichaam . Dit product zorgde ervoor dat onze toen zieke pups zodanig sterk werden en hun eigen lichaam de aanvallers kon verweren . Dus met als resultaat het eerste jaar geen sterfgevallen . Meer en meer ondervinden we hoe krachtig de doelgerichte producten van TF werken voor infecties , bacterien , huidproblemen , allergien ect .. En dit door een basis product die bestaat uit 100 procent natuurlijke producten ... 

Wie graag meer informatie over de oorsprong , de inhoud van de producten en wat het kan doen voor je lichaam mag mij altijd contacteren via [email protected] . Langs deze weg kan ik ook wetenschappelijke teksten doorsturen . 

Groeten
Verheyde Julie
www.sosstraathonden.com

----------

